# ABN Spawning Tank - Pics/Suggestions



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Here is my new 10gal tank for a pair of ABN that I got, any ideas on how to improve it in order to induce spawning would be great.

The tank temp is around 76-78F right now, not sure. Last time spawned was April 11th, last and first actually. They spawned in an african tank and then they were sold to me


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

You will need to let them settle into their new home and BN only spawn every 28-48 days not like angels. They do depend more on seasons as well and will take breaks (mine didn't spawn for most of the summer)


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh, I see.

The last time they spawned was April 11th, so it looks like they won't spawn until May x.x

I had a little accident with one of the only BN females I had from you, it got stuck under a heater and I woke up to a cooked fish.

I am going to be adding some driftwood and plants to the 10gal for the ABN and hopefully, it will help them settle in.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Poor thing, but those darn BN will get into any space they can. My female long fin albino went into the veggie clip from the side you pinch.....I saw it happen and had to break the clip to release her. 

Man was I freeking.....in the basement at midnight and couldn't release the clip or she would be squished, clip in hand and couldn't do anything unless I took her out of the tank so I had to yell for a screwdriver as I knew someone was upstairs awake.

She is fine and this was almost 3 weeks ago 

Other babies have gone down the sponge filter tubes (they can't turn around) got stuck and died  The tank was going cloudy so I pulled all the sponges off and found 2 bodies. Another larger baby in the grow out tank got stuck in the sponge filter tube (head in tail out) and I had to pull it out. I never found a body in the tank so I got that one in time 

You do have to keep an eye on them as they will not turn around and swim back out of where they are stuck and don't swim backwards either.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Luckily, I don't have intake tubes that are small. My sponge filter intake tubes are PVC pipes.

I just ordered a bunch of crap off BAO and same of it was algae wafers for the ABNs, hopefully, they'll like it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

whoa are all plecos kinda like that? Mine are way to big to fit into anything.. But i once lost one because it got stuck in a false tree stump and died.. With its fins jutting out.. 

Horrible job to get it out..>.> I felt so bad. 

congrats guys on the babies! I am always impressed with pleco breeders ^^


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Ciddian....I think it is the nature of all plecos, but BN are pretty small so they fit into smaller spots. They don't reverse well (fins are not like many other fish) and love small places  They are not that hard to breed and make excellent parents for the most part.


----------

